# UPDATED...Chemical Pregnancy :( FRER BFP! Irish Twins !! OMG!!!



## jerseyshoregirl

UPDATE: Chemical pregnancy. Period was due on Monday. Lines got lighter and completed disappeared with this morning's FMU test. Light bleeding started this morning. Lesson learned: DO NOT TEST before :witch: comes. 

Time to get my hair highlighted, eat some sushi, and have a few Jack & Ginger's...we're going to try again next cycle.

EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON. 
__________________

:happydance: I got a definite :bfp: with my FRER digital this morning! :happydance:

The last two days I had been having very faint BFP's on Dollar Tree Store tests, so I thought I should invest in FRER. I tested yesterday afternoon and got a BFN, but because it wasn't FMU - I was still holding out hope witch: is due on Monday). 

And lo and behold, I got the big "+ YES"!!! 

I was feeling pretty confident yesterday despite the FRER BFN and went out and bought my 3 1/2 month old DD a set of long-sleeve bodysuits - and I found the cutest "I am the BIG Sister" iron-on. I managed to do the iron-on on one of the bodysuits last night while DH was out playing tennis.

I got up around 3:30am this morning to pee (like I have been doing every morning lately) and first tested with the DTS test - two lines - and then with the FRER digital. Needless to say I was ecstatic and didn't get much sleep between then and when DD got up for her early morning feeding at 5:30am. 

When DD woke up, I brought her downstairs - changed her into the bodysuits and leggings - fed her and brought her back upstairs to her cradle. When DH got out of the shower this morning, I told him his DD had something to tell him. 

He read the shirt out loud, asked me "Are you pregnant? Are you sure? How are you sure?" I told him about all of the tests, showed him the FRER, and we xoxoxo! 

We have decided we are definitely not telling anyone other than my mom and my supervisor (who is expecting me to come back to work from maternity leave on the 28th) until after the 1st trimester. I am SO excited about telling my mom! 

Anyhow, I just thought I'd share the story while it is still fresh in my mind... two in two - and before I turn 40 - woohoo!!! :happydance:

Their due dates are one year (minus 4 days) apart! 

Jeannie :cloud9:


----------



## alice&bump

huge congrats hun! there's 17 days between katie's birthday and my EDD! and i'm only 21 haha!xx


----------



## hannah76

omg jeannie... CONGRATS!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
i am so happy for you :) come back and sprinkle some babydust on us in the POAS club now and then, eh? hope to see you there soon!!


----------



## JIGGY

congrats hunni lovely way to tell oh ur pregrs again ur lil girl is gorjus too xx


----------



## WelshRose

Huge Congrats Hun! :happydance::dance::yipee:

Awww what a fab way to tell DH!....She looks absolutely adorable bless her:hugs:

Heaps of super sticky :dust: for a magical and healthy 9mths:yipee:


----------



## Pippin

blimey good on ya hon. xx


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## BumpyCake

Congratulations hunni....that's excellent!

What a really cute story about telling your OH.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats!


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations!!! :wohoo: i've got 10 days between EDD and Riley's first birthday :) xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## kevbaby27

Congrats!! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoaaa congrats!!!!!!!!!! yay yay yay!!!


----------



## lisabutterfly

.


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Liz2

What a great way to tell DH!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## andresmummy

Sweet!:flower:


----------



## 2016

What a lovely story! Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!


----------



## sandy28

congrats:happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Woo! Congrats! Ur DD is soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## shelx

awww congrats :D and BTW your daughter is gorgeous:D x


----------



## etoya

Congratulations!


----------



## DWandMJ

Super congratulations!!! You'll have to watch out for the boys with your little one!


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations :) x


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations xx


----------



## hayley352

congrats thats great news x


----------



## mandaa1220

such a cute idea for the body suit!! congrats!


----------



## hannah76

i'm so sorry jeannie... i hope we get our oct bfp's then! i will take your advice and not test early...


----------



## andresmummy

I am sorry. :hugs:


----------



## BumpyCake

Ohhh, hunni....I'm so very sorry. Yes, kick back and have a couple of drinks hunni.

Huge hugs for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wait.and.see

I am so sorry for your loss xo


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations hun!! So happy for you!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## Jessa

I'm sorry to hear this. I had a chemical this month as well and know how you're feeling right now. Good luck next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Wow!! Congratulations Jeannie!!


----------



## emie

:hugs: congrats :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabs

sorry for your loss


----------



## _Hope_

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry to hear that hun. xx


----------



## DolceBella

So sorry for your loss Jeannie. :(


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Thanks! I am doing okay really... we tried again this month, just waiting to test this time.


----------



## wantababybump

So sorry for your loss :hug: xx


----------



## MrsJD

:hugs: sorry to hear this.

XXX


----------

